# Best photo comp.



## zen (Apr 4, 2006)

Inspired by the record last night, I propose a Best Photo Comp 8) 

Fuscus wrote :- 


> There are 20 visitors and 88 members online
> ANd to think - they are reading this guff, may have to post some pics



Crackers responded with :-

righto 





never eat yellow snow 

Can anyone else beat this!!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 4, 2006)

Not tonight, give me a couple of weeks when the camera is in my hands finally and I'll be in it :twisted:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 4, 2006)

Another dead/dying snake. Brilliant.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 4, 2006)

_thee_ best pic Ive seen here so far was posted by boa, cant remember which thread it was in but boa must have been hiding in the grass to take it.

good idea! photo comp...........of reptiles, not bikinis


----------



## Kersten (Apr 4, 2006)

You just HAD to say that word, didn't you Purps  :shock:


----------



## junglemad (Apr 4, 2006)

here is my entry...wild Spinipes Dorrigo Rainforest


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 4, 2006)

Kersten said:


> You just HAD to say that word, didn't you Purps  :shock:



 thought id get in before MrBredli and TB


----------



## pugsly (Apr 4, 2006)

has been tried before, but to much hassle to pick, if up to the mods someone will winge when they lose. Like me :wink: 

If you can work out a non-bias, fair system of doing it then IM IN! LOL.

Maybe one entry per person, the top 5 or so go into the final and then everyone gets to vote on it in a poll?


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 4, 2006)

Pics resized for SamMamba..


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 4, 2006)

Are those tiny little pics of a wasp eating spider or a spider eating wasp?


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 5, 2006)

Drop bear....see alby, had my camera for this one


----------



## Kersten (Apr 5, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 5, 2006)

pity that parasitic wasp & spider isnt in focus mamba, do you get alot of them near you ?


----------



## crackers (Apr 5, 2006)

very good pft 
though all the drop bears ive seen had red eyes ????


----------



## MannyM (Apr 5, 2006)

I guess it can be a 3 round elimination bout, or if you want to weed out some of the photos which aren't up to scratch, that could be up to the author of the thread and comp.

BTW, that first pic is unreal. How the hell does a redback catch a snake?


----------



## herptrader (Apr 5, 2006)

MannyM said:


> by the way, that first pic is unreal. How the hell does a redback catch a snake?



Me thinks that is a Black Widdow which would place the snakes originating somewhere in central America.

Red Backs have the markings on their backs, black widows on their under belly.

The two species are related and of similar size.


----------



## Davem54 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have seen at Kiama a garden skink get caught in a web and the red back came out and attack the skink. Unfortunately I didn't have a camera. My wife got a stick and saved the skink. The photo comp is a great idea. Would love to see more good pics. ("groan" goes my poor modem) That pic from junglemad gets my vote.


----------



## Snake (Apr 5, 2006)

this is the best i got so far


----------



## junglemad (Apr 5, 2006)

atherton jungle


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 5, 2006)

How about a nice close up shot of a goliath spider :wink:

When a tarantula does this pose....its best to back off ! :lol:


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 5, 2006)

its a good idea but i think if we have a real one we should have 2 threads. the first one is where anybody who wants to post there entry can, only 1 picture per member and don't comment about other peoples entrys even if your posting an entry of your own. we'll give people a week to get there entries posted. then we start thread 2 at which time a mod makes a new thread with a poll( with the names of everybody who submited a pic and short description and a number EG: #1 SLACkra's Bredli. then they take the pics from the oringal thread and post them in the same order as the options are in the poll. so the pics have a number before them so you can clearly tell whos pic is whos! then everybody can vote and if they want to post why they voted for that person and which other ones were good they can.

also having comps where the subject isn't general would help cut down the number of entries making them easier to run. maybe not as specific as just a certain species but maybe like 1 comp for dragons, skinks, Morelia, Antaresia, Aspidities, Elapids, Liasis, turtles and frogs. then maybe ones that aren't based on species such as feeding pics, basking pics and wild reptile pics(not captive).

my 2 cents

Andrew


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 5, 2006)

and maybe a size limit??


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 5, 2006)

yes that would be good. max of 1MB for each photo? a minimum size would be good too. i pmed slatey to ask about running one, i would be happy to do so but we would need to get some rules down, and the mods would have to help by removing unsuitable images(to large to small not to to with the topic) and posts.

andrew


----------



## MannyM (Apr 5, 2006)

I think 1MB would be way too large. Especially considering the amount of pics that will be present.


----------



## Retic (Apr 5, 2006)

Thank you very much, do you mean this one ? Yes I was lower than a worms undercarriage when I took that  



purplefunkything said:


> _thee_ best pic Ive seen here so far was posted by boa, cant remember which thread it was in but boa must have been hiding in the grass to take it.


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 5, 2006)

i was looking over some possible rules ect. and i wreckon 640x640 pixels should be the maximum size or possibly 800x800 pixels. so boas pic would be just a tad to large.

andrew


----------



## Gerry (Apr 5, 2006)

have to say, thats a fantastic shot boa.


----------



## Retic (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Gerry, it took a lot of patience. :lol: 



Gerry said:


> have to say, thats a fantastic shot boa.


----------



## Saz (Apr 5, 2006)

Two very sleepy juvenile angle headeds enjoying a cuddle...so cute how their little back legs were just hanging over the side of the branch!


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 5, 2006)

boa said:


> Thank you very much, do you mean this one ? Yes I was lower than a worms undercarriage when I took that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerry (Apr 5, 2006)

heres a pic I took late last year which I kind of like. think theres something about it...

not herp related though


----------



## Gerry (Apr 5, 2006)

and a snakie pic too.. this is one of sdajis waters


----------



## Saz (Apr 5, 2006)

Fabulous photos Gerry. What camera do you use? 

:0)


----------



## Gerry (Apr 5, 2006)

thanks :wink: those shots were taken with a canon 300d


----------



## Retic (Apr 5, 2006)

That's a nice photo Gerry. Sdaji has Water Pythons ?? :shock: 



Gerry said:


> and a snakie pic too.. this is one of sdajis waters


----------



## Gerry (Apr 5, 2006)

boa said:


> Sdaji has Water Pythons ?? :shock:



apparently he has a thing for em :shock:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 5, 2006)

Gerry said:


> and a snakie pic too.. this is one of sdajis waters
> 
> cool, i've ordered one and waiting for the dang paperwork/permits :evil:, like waiting to open chrissy presents....


----------



## hornet (Apr 5, 2006)

i think the photo comp is a great idea, there gonna be any prizes?


----------



## Saz (Apr 5, 2006)

Oooof....niiiiiiiice camera! Worth every penny.


----------



## crackers (Apr 5, 2006)

*top pics*

no snakes but a good pic


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2006)

That is awesome!! where did you take that shot?!


----------



## star11 (Apr 6, 2006)

I tries to post a pic but had problems. What does "The extension array is not allowed" mean?
Jus


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 6, 2006)

is boa's shot of a gtp or what is it?


----------



## Cyborg (Apr 6, 2006)

I think its of a Green Tree Snake Dendrelaphis punctulata Dr Osteo


----------



## Cyborg (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah its a pretty nice pic boa well done


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 6, 2006)

excuse my ignorance but is a gtp and a green tree snake any different?


----------



## star11 (Apr 6, 2006)

here is my addition...hope you enjoy!!!
Jus


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes a Green Treesnake not a Green Tree Python


----------



## Cyborg (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah they are from two different familes gtp is the Green Tree Python Morelia viridis from th Boidae Family and Green Tree Snake is from Family Colubridae. The green tree python is the one that every one talks about since they are quite hard to breed and thus are really expensive. Don't worry though I used to get them mixed up as well.


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 6, 2006)

so can one buy a green tree snake in australia? are they venomous?
There has been plenty of talk about gtp but not of gts......

they look fantastic


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes you can certainly buy them. They are completely harmless and all those I have handled in the wild have ever tried to bite, a lot of huffing and puffing but never a bite. They can be hard to get onto mice as they are frog/lizard feeders but captive bred ones are usually better.


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks
are they expensive? who breeds them? how big do they grow?


----------



## tebz (Apr 6, 2006)

*howzis*

hi u like this?


----------



## jimbo (Apr 6, 2006)

well considering you didnt actually take the pic it cant really go in a photo comp thing, though it is a good pic


----------



## Tristis (Apr 6, 2006)

N.T Woma


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 6, 2006)

nice woma !


----------



## pugsly (Apr 6, 2006)

> They are completely harmless and all those I have handled in the wild have ever tried to bite, a lot of huffing and puffing but never a bite.



Not the one me and Alexr found! lol he was mental! (Still beautiful though..) He didnt stop trying to bite me, we picked a heap of ticks off him and let him go on his way, wasn't real appreciative!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 6, 2006)

They never are appreciative Pugsly lol. I bet your hands stank afterwards though :shock:


----------



## pugsly (Apr 6, 2006)

lol, yeah pretty much.. was a fluke find and we got some great shots so was all good in the end. 

Love bushwalking (when you find something that is!)


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 8, 2006)

herptrader said:


> MannyM said:
> 
> 
> > by the way, that first pic is unreal. How the hell does a redback catch a snake?
> ...



MannyM .............. latrodectus (sometimes called "comb footed spiders") have loads of different names depending on which part of the world you live, I.E =

Australia = Red Back
America = Black Widow
Mexico = arana capulina
Chile = arana del lino
New Zeland = Katipo
France = Malmignette

all very closley related (esp. the american ones !! :wink: :lol: )




tebz said:


> hi u like this?


tebz...........is that a pic of an african rock python on an eletric fence ? it must have had a very painful death :cry:


----------



## ether (Apr 8, 2006)

Here is a pic i took of a heath dragon, this guy had attitude!!


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 8, 2006)

my old bredli now mr bredli's boy


----------



## rumpig (Apr 8, 2006)

heres my pic not much i know but i like it


----------



## Magpie (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## OuZo (Apr 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## zen (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi guys. 
Sorry I haven't posted  . I suddenly had to go away for a few days. 

Thanks for all the responses. Some great entries.  

I've been thinking about how to organize it and I'm trying to set it up.

I'm testing out the POLL option at the moment but I'm still adding entries ( I might need a moderators help).


Cheers Zen


----------



## zen (Apr 8, 2006)

By the way, here's my entry.


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice pic Zen. Do you have a larger pic of your avatar? I love that "infinite" adder


----------



## zen (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Olivehydra. 

Glad you like it


----------



## zen (Apr 10, 2006)

*Round 1 closed*

Entries have dried up for the moment so Round 1 is now closed.

We'll have to divide entries up into *REPTILE* & *OPEN* due to the interesting variety of submissions.

For ease of viewing pleasure & fair comparison, all entries will be put into another thread. 

The only practical way available to decide on *best pic* is to have a POLL.
There's an accompanying thread with a poll attached to place your vote.

All good fun.  


Cheers


----------

